# Box Elder LE Elk



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, been doing a bit of online research and I was curious as to if the Box Elder Units. Pilot Mt, and Grouse Creek, held a good amount of elk and if It would be worth putting in for. Also same question about the West Desert Deep Creek unit.

I only have one bonus point for elk, so my odds of getting a permit are not that great. So on everyones (professional?) opinion, Should I put in for the Box Elder, or West Desert units. Or go for Wasatch?


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Any elk unit in the state is worth burning one point on. However, I'm not sure what a 'good amount of elk' are. I've been working out there for several years now a few here and there on the private ground in Grouse Creek--as I recall most of the pilot mtn. heard has moved into NV. I always managed to see a few bulls this time of year, but it would be slim pickens if you drew. One point sure, but 2--not for me.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I know If you drew a Nevada tag for the Pilot Mountain unit, you can actually hunt in Utah a little bit. But thats not the case for us is it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I only had one point last year so I went to work researching which tag had the best draw odds because I just wanted to hunt and have a decent chance at a nice bull. Guess what? I drew. You might too. I'd go with whichever of your chosen units has the best odds.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I guess I might as well put in for the best, if i get lucky i want to get lucky in the best unit


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Of the ones you mentioned, The West Desert Deep Creek is by FAR the best. I would burn 10 points on it!!!!!! Out there, the Muzzy hunt is the best!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

As mentioned, Grouse Creek is A LOT of private land. I've hunted deer out there the last 3 years and haven't seen 1 elk. I know they are there, but I don't think the numbers are huge. IMO that would be a tough hunt. As for the Pilots, according to the biologist, a large number of elk moved west into Nevada a few years ago because of drought. There are currently elk on the mountain and last I knew, if you drew a Utah tag, you could hunt the Nevada side - but maybe thats changed now? But again, I wouldn't count on a large number of animals on that unit either. The Deep Creeks hold some very nice elk as does most of the other units in the state with the exception of Oak Creek. Oak Creek is another one of those units people go "ga-ga!" over because of the draw odds and then wonder why when they get out there, there's not much to shoot at. Anyway, If it was me, I'd be in it for the long-run and put in for the Wasatch or another unit like that.


----------

